# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Técnicas de Reprodução e Propagação >  Sarcophyton... só à tesourada!

## Ricardo Rodrigues

Hello all,

Ah e tal o Sarcophyton estava a deixar a _Turbinaria reniformis_ à sombra e isso deixou-me chateado, muito chatedo, mas mesmo muito chatedo... num acesso de raiva incontrolável peguei na tesoura e fostes... Fostes parar ao balde das sobras!!! Há alturas em que um tipo não aguenta mais e deixa-me mesmo muito chatedo quando os corais começam à pancada uns com os outros... 'tá mal, deviam ser amiguinhos n'é?!

----------


## Paulo Lourenço

Boas, Ricardo,
Deves ter utilizado uma tesoura de cortar sebes, não ? De facto, um animal monumental.
Abraço,
Paulo

----------


## Bruno Quinzico

se colocares isso no aquário, agarrado a uma rocha, não vive?...penso que sim.

----------


## João Ribeiro

Viva Ricardo

É pá cum catano,ganda corte!

Em quantas partes foi dividida a parte cortada do coral mãe?

Abraço,
João

----------


## Melo Ribeiro

Não seria mais natural mudá-los de local?
E, na natureza alguêm vai fazer "podas"?

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Melo 

Não existe comparação possivel. Na Natureza o espaço é imenso, não tamos a falar 1 metro ou 2 metros de aquario.

Na natureza não há podas, mas há tempestades, há peixes que comem este tipo de corais, há nudibranquios, há outros corais que quimicamente se sobrepõem a este e mais uma série de factores que fazem com que exista um equilibrio natural que em alguns aspectos nos nossos aquarios só podemos controlar com acções não naturais, como é o caso do corte / fragmentação de corais.

Acho que o anormal era introduzirmos peixes que iam comer este coral e outros, ou nudibranquios ou mesmo deixarmos os corais entrarem em guerra quimica pondo em perigo todo o sistema, podendo levar á morte muitos corais e outros seres vivos no aquario.

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

João Ribeiro, fiz 13 fragmentos... azar o dele!!!

Melo Ribeiro, mas eu mudei o coral de local... pelo menos uma parte dele. Na natureza estes bichos proliferam bem, lembro-me de ver no mar Vermelho extensões enormes com Sarcophytons amarelos que nunca vi em aquário.

----------


## Melo Ribeiro

Aprendemos todos os dias com a troca de ideias.
Compreendi a v/mensagem.
Como diz o Gil, teremos de nos substituir à acção  da natureza, sempre que tentamos reproduzir um quadro natural.

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Passadas 2 semanas após a poda o bicharoco não parece muito perturbado com o corte que se encontra já completamente sarado. A _Turbinaria reniformis_ (o coral amarelo que está em baixo à esquerda) apresenta-se agora em todo o seu esplendor!

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Ah excelente trabalho Ricardo em pouco tempo voltara ao seu esplendor  :SbOk:

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

E já lá vão 4 meses...

----------


## Pedro Marreneca

Impressionante!!! :Palmas:   :Palmas:

----------


## Julio Macieira

:Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas: 

Excelente reportagem Ricardo


Obrigado pela partilha  :yb677:

----------


## Fernando Gonçalves

Boas,
Mas que rapida recuperação, não tarda nada vai ao corte novamente :yb624:  

obrigado por partilhares . :Pracima:

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Excelente Ricardo, e na _T.Reniformis_ também se nota bem o crescimento.


    Abraço,
 Paulo Marinheiro

----------


## Rinaldo Fontenele

Viva, que experiencia ótima para compartilhar conosco.

Impressionante, quando as condições do aquario estão perfeitas o coral nem sente nada!

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Ops, esqueci-me de colocar fotos dos frags...




> Mas que rapida recuperação, não tarda nada vai ao corte novamente


Acredita que sim Fernando, quando a Turbinaria começar a ficar à sombra!  :Cool:  

"Cycles of harvest", lembram-se???

Passando a outro assunto. Gosto muito de corais moles, transmitem  movimento e serenidade e os pólipos são bem maiores e engraçados que os SPS tão na moda actualmente. No entanto e fruto da minha experiência de quase 3 anos com um aquário misto, acreditem que é bem mais fácil optar por ter somente duros ou moles, as guerras e os cresicmentos são mais facilmente controláveis. Como dizia o Calfo, "se pensam que os duros crescem rápido, os moles crescem 10x mais rápido."

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Viva,

Já passaram quase 7 meses, assim que o ensombramento da Turbinaria se verificar novamente vou efectuar outra vez uma acção de redução de massa corporal.

Foto tirada hoje:

----------


## Jose Neves

> Viva,
> 
> Já passaram quase 7 meses, assim que o ensombramento da Turbinaria se verificar novamente vou efectuar outra vez uma acção de redução de massa corporal.
> 
> Foto tirada hoje:



Quando fores aparar outra vez gostaria de ficar com um frag :SbOk:

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

:Olá:  E já somos dois.Espero pela proxima poda. :yb663:  
Um abraço.

----------


## Jose Neves

> E já somos dois.Espero pela proxima poda. 
> Um abraço.


eu fui o primeiro :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

Se for como a ultima 13 frags :SbRiche:  , ainda vão restar 11

Nao disse à pouco, mas gostei  :SbOk:  do passo a passo da evoluçao do depois da poda.... estas de parabens

----------


## Nuno Silva

Boas,

Esse sarcophyton é lindissimo! 

Fico na fila para um frag Ricardo

Abraços
Nuno Silva

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Viva,

O ensombramento da Turbinaria já começou, vou cortar em breve.

Aqui ficam 2 fotos dos frags do primeiro corte, agora com 7 meses de idade:





E já agora também uma foto de um frag do meu Sarcophyton favorito:

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Boas,

Já passou mais de 1 ano desde o corte radical. Por falta de espaço ainda não tornei a cortá-lo mas quem sabe um dia destes as coisas mudam. Os filhotes estão enormes e têm crescido rápido à semelhança da colónia mãe. A Turbinaria continua a ficar à sombra mas lá vai crescendo.

Aqui fica uma actualização:

----------


## Augusto Wolff

Parabéns pelo lindo coral Ricardo!
Penso que já está na hora de nova poda hein? Pena estarmos tão longe, senão entraria na fila por um frag hehe
Abraços!

----------


## Henrique Oliveira

Olá Ricardo, 
Confesso que senti 1 "facada" no coração qd vi a tesourada...
mas o progresso da recuperação foi fantastico...
Grande Post, Parabéns!

Henrique Oliveira

----------


## Rui Chaves

Ola Ricardo

Parabens pela bela recuperação.
Quando decidires novocorte conta comigo para uma muda.

Abraço
Rui Chaves

----------


## Bernardo Pedreño

Olá,

Já tive o privilégio de ver o coral em causa ao vivo e é realmente brutal bem como um outro que tens no aquário lá de cima. Gigante mesmo.
Parabéns.

Abraço

Bernardo

----------


## Filipa Melo

Olá Ricardo!
Realmente esse coral tem uma capacidade de regeneração fabulosa, está lindíssimo. Quando resolveres podar outra vez gostava de ficar com um frag para ver se começo a repovoar o meu aquário...
P.S.: Sabes onde posso comprar uma poda do teu "favorito"?

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Obrigado pelos vossos comentários  :Smile: 

Rui Chaves e Filipa Melo, ainda tenho mudas da primeira poda já com mais de 1 ano. Não são mudas mas sim miniaturas do coral mãe que vos convido a virem ver ao vivo e escolherem caso vos interesse.

Em breve colocarei fotos dessas mesmas "mudas".

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Tal como prometido aqui fica uma foto das primeiras "mudas":

----------


## Filipa Melo

Ricardo, conta comigo! Obrigada! :SbSourire:

----------


## PedroPedroso

boas ricardo 

se ainda tiveres uma muda eu estou interresado

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Sim, tenho mudas. Agradeço que os interessados me contactem por MP.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite Ricardo

No livro "Fishes and Corals" de Dieter Brockmann, na pág.99, vem referido que corais como Sarcophyton spp. e Sinularia spp. suportam água com elevados nutrientes que podem chegar mesmo aos 60mg/l sem que os corais mostrem sinais adversos, pois as suas Zooxantelas conseguem remover nitratos.
Experimentou colocar Sarcophytons num aquário de com 23mg/l. Seis meses depois, a concentração de nitratos baixou para 14mg/l e o coral cresceu de 6cm para 10cm de diâmetro.

Notaste algo no teu aquário que nos ajude perceber se realmente é positivo colocar um Sarcophyton?

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Olá Pedro,

Nunca tinha "olhado" para os Sarcophyton desse ponto de vista. A verdade é que no meu aquário grande tenho 2 destes corais muito grandes e os nitratos e restantes componentes azotados estão a zero. Além destes tenho também 4 Tridacnas (uma das quais grande) que ajudam também a remover nitratos.

Os corais absorvem directamente da água nitratos no entanto à escala caseira é díficil concluir com certeza qual a sua relevância por exemplo em relação às TPAs que também faço frequentemente.

Uma coisa é certa como se pode concluir deste tópico, estes bichos crescem muito rápido!!!

----------


## André Nunes

ola,  vejo que as tuas mudas de sarcophyton ficaram bastantes grandes!
quando é a próxima vez que vais cortar o sarcophyton?
é muito bonito mesmo!

----------

